# lebron's free throw shooting problem



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

it's so simple. when he shoots the ball, he looks up at the ball immediately and follows it all the way to the rim. that's his problem. you're supposed to keep your eyes on the rim the entire time.

how can a pro like him make the biggest noob mistake ever?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or moreoever how can a professional coaching staff not spot it for him and tell him?

It's staggering that nobody would tell him.

I also think part of his problem right now is he is rushing and not focusing. I think he shoots the free throws too fast. It's not a race dude.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

People prob do tell him, he just doesn't listen. Did you see the clip of him and coach K telling him to go straight up on the Olympic team? LBJ basically ignored him. 

If Bron could up his FT % to like 80% it would make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There is no reason that Lebron shouldn't be well _above _80% and close to 90% with his skills. That's at least 3 ppg we're losing right there where his shooting percentage is currently at. He's got to make up his mind to work at it. I remember Magic worked at it to the point he was as good as Bird at the FT line to the end of his career


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

well the only realistic explanation i can think of is lebron refuses to change. there's no feasible way to believe a pro coaching staff wouldn't spot that, let alone not tell him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

c p 9 said:


> well the only realistic explanation i can think of is lebron refuses to change. there's no feasible way to believe a pro coaching staff wouldn't spot that, let alone not tell him.


I also wouldn't believe a coaching staff could have no idea how to run an offense. 

But I've learned a lot from this staff over the past year and a half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is where Lebron would have benefitted from college. All his head coaches have been bowing down to him from day 1, basically scared to piss him off and ignoring the weaknesses in his game.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

yeah, to think he could be a senior this year, with much more fundamentals, as the #1 swingman in the nation playing with the #1 big man. i can't even imagine how different the NBA would be without LeBron for the past 3+ years. and to think he most likely end up in some atlantic division team next year. weird.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Thank god it didn't go down like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There is no way Lebron would have stayed 4 years even if he was eligible for college which wasn't likely either


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

He also needs to put his right foot a little forward instead of having his feet paralel at the line. he is a much better shooter when he has his right foot forward. He also needs to bend his knees a little more and yes, study the rim better.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i must have seen about 3-4 different routines from lebron tonight at the foul line. dude needs to get one and stick with it.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Instead of going through different routines he should take TyGuys advice. Austin Carr seems to have a lock on what the problem is, I dont understand why he hasnt mentioned the issues he has with lebrons shooting to him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron really just needs a FT coach. 

There are a few minor adjustments he could make that could instantly bump him up to and 80% FT shooter consistently. Beyond that, it's just practice and rhythm.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Why he keeps his feet paralell at the line makes no sense to me. Lebron is a WAY better shooter when he gets his right foot forward, squares up and shoots up and through his right shoulder.

Then of course not studying the rim or bending his knees.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

c p 9 said:


> well the only realistic explanation i can think of is lebron refuses to change. there's no feasible way to believe a pro coaching staff wouldn't spot that, let alone not tell him.



The team free throw percentage says otherwise.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> The team free throw percentage says otherwise.


I can just see it now, when the cavs make the playoffs, the other teams just adopt the hack-a-cav strategy, it doesn't matter who you foul

or the other team will design a zone defense that leaves a hole around the free throw line


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone else realize that as bad as lebron is shooting from the free throw line, he is killing our backcourt:
bron: 69.5
hughes: 62.9
snow: 52.1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

> Free-throw woes
> 
> The Cavs remain last in the NBA in free-throw shooting. Cavs coach Mike Brown said he's received some advice from fans via phone calls and e-mails. Brown said he hasn't listened to any of the offers.
> 
> ...




No Sir, I don't like it.


The problem with several of our players (Lebron, Larry) is due to free-throw shooting form. These are things that won't be corrected by practice. They need to be instructed on how to shoot free throws with good form. Otherwise, they're just trying to swim upstream.

I can't stand Mike Brown's stubbornness on pretty much everything. Just listen to what some people are telling you already; listen to some offers. It's clear (to me, anyway) that practice is not what the team needs. I know in practice they already shoot 100s of free throws each day. But with ****ty form, you're going to have a ceiling no matter how hard you practice. And with good form, a lot less practice goes a lot farther. In no way would a free throw coach hurt this team in the slightest. I just don't get it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> anyone else realize that as bad as lebron is shooting from the free throw line, he is killing our backcourt:
> bron: 69.5
> hughes: 62.9
> snow: 52.1


Ouch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Larry Hughes was a good FT shooter his entire career. Cleveland curse, everyone comes here and forgets how to shoot.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

bold prediction: lebron will not miss any free throws tonight!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lebron needs to get the coach that worked with nash, and kobe, hes working with the raps now.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

This team just needs a head coach period.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rumor out there that Mike Price is working with the team now and may be hired full time (FT shooting coach anyone?)


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Is it just me or does it seem like LeBron is shooting so many jumpers and not driving to the lane as much because he doesn't have any confidence on the free-throw line. I mean, it seems that he doesn't seem to have that drive to getting into the lane and getting contact anymore.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

At the Lakers/Cavs game I was at he wasnt kissing his wrist anymore, how long has that being going on?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> At the Lakers/Cavs game I was at he wasnt kissing his wrist anymore, how long has that being going on?


I think this was right after or during the Miami game where we saw this form (the first one where he bricked all those shots)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to say I'm impressed that Lebron (crosses fingers) appears to have really corrected his FT shooting problem. The deep knee bend has really stabilized his stroke and made it more consistent. Mark of a player who actually cares about his game


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

he still follows the ball with his eyes to the rim, which i personally don't think he should do, i think it still has an affect on it.


----------

